# Near shore wrecks



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm looking to do some catch and release fishing around some of the near shore wrecks over the next couple weeks. Maybe around the 3 barges or around the cluster of wrecks 10-15 miles south of Pensacola Pass. Are these holding any fish this time of year? If so, any recommendations on what baits to use?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You might post this in the offshore section, too. Probably get more responses there.


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

oops, didn't realize I put this in the blue water section by accident. Thanks for the heads up


----------

